# Usa



## ronanpoirier

Hey, I'd like to know how do you people call your USA in your language. I wanna know the abreviation and the full name.

USA = United States of America.

I'm really interested in Spanish... EEUU... weird... I can't figure out anything.

See ya! _o/


----------



## Tay

In Spanish is EE.UU. = Estados Unidos. The E and the U are written twice because of the plural. There are other threads on the subject:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=80799

Saludos
Tay


----------



## YoshiYuki

E.U, for Etats-Unis in french. 
But we use US and america very often too.


----------



## larosa

Hello!

In Hungarian we say: Amerikai Egyesült Államok
We use "USA" as abbreviation, and pronounce it as if it were a Hungarian word. (u-sh-a) I hope it makes sense.


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Sweden we just say USA (even if it's called *"Americas Förenta Nationer", *but nobody says it). In Romania we say *"Statele Unite"/America* (united states). 

 robbie


----------



## Sidjanga

In Germany it´s normally also just USA, the whole German expression is "Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika", which is the literal translation of "United States of America", but as robbie has said about Sweden, here too it´s hardly ever used, perhaps sometimes in the news.
Cheers,


----------



## ireney

In Greek it's Η.Π.Α. (Greek initials that of the exact equivalents of U.S.A). The eta (H) is from the antiquated form of the word (Ηνωμένες). The modern from is Ε.Π.Α (Ενωμένες) but even though sometimes it is used even in textbooks it is the former initials that are used usually.


----------



## brian

For some reason, when I refer to my country I never say USA or "the USA"; I always say "the United States" or "the US."  I always precede it with "the" and always leave off the "of America" or the "A," probably because it's easily inferred.  Sometimes I will refer to it as "the States" if I'm talking to someone "across the pond."

*Italian:* _Gli Stati Uniti d'America_, but I don't know if there is an acronym--SUA, maybe?


Brian


----------



## dekdek

In Hebrew it's The Allied Countries (Of America)
Artzot Habrit


----------



## ronanpoirier

larosa said:
			
		

> In Hungarian we say: Amerikai Egyesült Államok
> We use "USA" as abbreviation, and pronounce it as if it were a Hungarian word. (u-sh-a) I hope it makes sense.


Magyarul is beszélek 



			
				brian8733 said:
			
		

> For some reason, when I refer to my country I never say USA or "the USA"; I always say "the United States" or "the US."


In Portuguese, it's EUA (Estados Unidos da América) but we always refer to it as "os Estados Unidos".


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish:
1. Birleşik Devletler (like U.S.)
2. Amerika Birleşik Devletleri (like U.S.A.) 
3. Sometimes we just say "America" for USA
Between these, there is only one abbreviation for number 2 which is ABD


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian it is Соединенные штаты Америки (Soedinyonnye shtaty Ameriki). The acronym is США. 
In Finnish it's Amerikan Yhdysvallat, and it's also possible to say just 'Yhdysvallat'. I don't know if Finnish uses any acronym for that.


----------



## Karina206

In Romanian is: Statele Unite ale Americii


----------



## NikaRasmussenWelling

brian8733 said:
			
		

> For some reason, when I refer to my country I never say USA or "the USA"; I always say "the United States" or "the US."  I always precede it with "the" and always leave off the "of America" or the "A," probably because it's easily inferred.  Sometimes I will refer to it as "the States" if I'm talking to someone "across the pond."
> 
> *Italian:* _Gli Stati Uniti d'America_, but I don't know if there is an acronym--SUA, maybe?
> 
> 
> Brian


Hi,

I have often heard people, including myself refer the US as 'America'.  I guess most of us identify with the name 'America' due to it's continental name sans the word 'North'.  If you mention "the States" often times, residents of the EU; will give you a confused look, i.e., they will think that you are referring to their states, the states that were commissioned as part of the European Union.  Also, they tend to refer North America as the 'western world'.

 You mentioned, 'Sometimes I will refer to it as "the States" if I'm talking to someone "across the pond."'  I've heard alot of Europeans, especially in the UK, will refer the US as simply 'America' or 'across the pond' like you mentioned.

 For '_Gli Stati Uniti d'America_, but I don't know if there is an acronym--SUA, maybe?', I seriously doubt, in fact Italians do not refer America as SUA.  They are most likely to identify North America as either 'the USA' or 'America'  

Canadians on the other hand will either say 'our neighbors to the south', or 'our sourhern alliance' or just 'allies to the south'.  I have yet to hear, 'across the border' as if either America or Canada made a distinction between the two countries due to political reasons.  This happens to be  the case with Mexico and North America.  I've heard _everyone _refer Mexico as 'Across the Border' and 'Foreigners' because of the constant problems in controlling undocumented immigrants who sneak across into America in search of work.

I don't know whether or not this answered your question...but the bottom line is USA, the USA, or America.

--Nika


----------



## Whodunit

Sigianga said:
			
		

> In Germany it´s normally also just USA, the whole German expression is "Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika", which is the literal translation of "United States of America", but as robbie has said about Sweden, here too it´s hardly ever used, perhaps sometimes in the news.
> Cheers,


 
Yes, most people use "*USA*" or simply "*Amerika*" (which is of course not quite correct). The official name is "*Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika*", whereas some people prefer "*die Staaten* (the states)".


----------



## Jana337

In Czech, we say USA (oo-es-ah) or America. The whole name is Spojené státy americké.

Jana


----------



## amikama

dekdek said:
			
		

> In Hebrew it's The Allied Countries (Of America)
> Artzot Habrit


And in the Hebrew script it's *ארצות הברית*, abbreviated as *ארה"ב*. Informally and colloquially it's also called America (*אמריקה*).


----------



## brian

NikaRasmussenWelling said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have often heard people, including myself refer the US as 'America'.  I guess most of us identify with the name 'America' due to it's continental name sans the word 'North'.  If you mention "the States" often times, residents of the EU; will give you a confused look, i.e., they will think that you are referring to their states, the states that were commissioned as part of the European Union.  Also, they tend to refer North America as the 'western world'.
> 
> You mentioned, 'Sometimes I will refer to it as "the States" if I'm talking to someone "across the pond."'  I've heard alot of Europeans, especially in the UK, will refer the US as simply 'America' or 'across the pond' like you mentioned.
> 
> For '_Gli Stati Uniti d'America_, but I don't know if there is an acronym--SUA, maybe?', I seriously doubt, in fact Italians do not refer America as SUA.  They are most likely to identify North America as either 'the USA' or 'America'
> 
> Canadians on the other hand will either say 'our neighbors to the south', or 'our sourhern alliance' or just 'allies to the south'.  I have yet to hear, 'across the border' as if either America or Canada made a distinction between the two countries due to political reasons.  This happens to be  the case with Mexico and North America.  I've heard _everyone _refer Mexico as 'Across the Border' and 'Foreigners' because of the constant problems in controlling undocumented immigrants who sneak across into America in search of work.
> 
> I don't know whether or not this answered your question...but the bottom line is USA, the USA, or America.
> 
> --Nika



Now that you mention it, "America" is quite common, too.  Here's what I'll venture to say (in a generalized way, of course ):

When we Americans are referring to something about our country without any relation to any other country, for instance when referring to some domestic issue like "Education in America" or "America's Poverty Level," we will most often use "America."

When referring to our country in contrast/comparison with some other country, or with the world, we will use "the US" or "the United States," as in "The US infant mortality rate is exceeded that of ____" or "The United States is one of only four countries that such and such."

This is definitely a generalization, and I'm not sure it makes much logical sense, but this is how I most often hear the terms.  They can definitely be switched around, and it probably depends on the region you're in or what news program you watch.  I can say, however, that I rarely hear the full "The United States of America" or "the USA."  (The only exception I can think of is in the olympics, when we are referred to as "USA")


Brian


----------



## pickypuck

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> I'm really interested in Spanish... EEUU... weird... I can't figure out anything.


 
I think EUA is preferred in Mexico. I don't know if it is also the case in other Spanish American countries.

¡Olé!


----------



## Iruka

In the Netherlands we often say:

_V.S._ --> That's the abbreviation for _Verenigde Staten_. 
We also use _Amerika_ sometimes.


----------



## skatoulitsa

ireney said:
			
		

> In Greek it's Η.Π.Α. (Greek initials that of the exact equivalents of U.S.A). The eta (H) is from the antiquated form of the word (Ηνωμένες). The modern from is Ε.Π.Α (Ενωμένες) but even though sometimes it is used even in textbooks it is the former initials that are used usually.



In everyday speech however we just say "Αμερική".


----------



## ireney

Skatoulitsa (interesting nick!) I figured out that, since the term "America" for the US is sort of global, ronanpoirier didn't ask for this


----------



## Pivra

In Thai we say:

 Saharath America

สหรัฐ อเมริกา

 United States of America


----------



## Porteño

In Argentina you often hear the expression _norteamerica _for the United States. In its abbreviated form USA is used but pronounced like *oosa*.


----------



## Porteño

In Argentina the United States is more commonly referred to as *norteamerica *or even *los estados unidos de norteamerica*. In its abbreviated form it is pronounced like _*the ooza *_or *los states* if you want to be chic!!


----------



## Bienvenidos

In Persian, people never use the literal translation for THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA: they only say *Umríkah* (America). 


*Bien*


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
Official name: アメリカ合衆国 (amerika gasshūkoku)
Commonly: アメリカ
For the sake of space: 米国 (bēkoku) < 米利堅合衆國, official name in 19th C.
To derive compound nouns: 米 (bē) as in 日米関係 (Japano-American relationship), 在米日本大使館 (Embassy of Japan in U.S.).


----------



## linguist786

hmm.. I don't think they have a full name like "United States of America" in Urdu/Hindi. They just say "Amreekaah" (America) (Urdu: امريكا)


----------



## skatoulitsa

ireney said:
			
		

> Skatoulitsa (interesting nick!) I figured out that, since the term "America" for the US is sort of global, ronanpoirier didn't ask for this



Yeah I know... It's a long story. My friends have always made fun of me using it. 

As for the comment about America, you are right, the question was basically about the translation of the "USA" abbreviation. I just wanted to clarify that we never really use the "Η.Π.Α." abbreviation in everyday talk. We would use it in writing, or when talking formally. 
Whereas in english I would say "I live in the US" or "I live in the states", if I talk in greek I would say "I live in America" (in greek of course )


----------



## elroy

In Arabic, it's الولايات المتحدة الإمريكية (_al-wilaayatu 'l-muttaHidatu 'l-amriikiyyatu_).  As far as I know, there is no standard abbreviation.

In colloquial Palestinian Arabic, we usually just say "Ameerka."


----------



## HUMBERT0

pickypuck said:
			
		

> I think EUA is preferred in Mexico. I don't know if it is also the case in other Spanish American countries.
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
We also use informally EU, we almost never say "Los Estados Unidos de America", just "Los Estados Unidos, The United States", we do not like to relinquish the term America just for them, even though is part of their official name.


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:
The abreviation USA is widely used in written text, but in normal speech speech it isn't used otherwise than by naming the three initials.
The official translation is "Amerikan Yhdysvallat", and normally the first part (Amerikan) is not pronounced. "Yhdysvallat" means actually "united powers" instead of states, though the difference between those two words is in our language quite minimal: valtio = state, valta = power


----------



## karuna

Latvian:

The abreviation *ASV *(pronounced āesvē) is mostly used, or sometimes  the full form *Amerikas Savienotās Valstis. *In colloquial speach *Amerika *is very often used but it is frowned upon in  polite speach. However, US citizens are almost always called *amerikāņi.*


----------



## betulina

The Catalan name of the country is "Estats Units d'Amèrica". The abbreviated form is "EUA". But we never _say_ these (they are written forms). We say "els Estats Units" (with the article). Saying only "Amèrica" you understand you are talking about the United States, too.


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:
			
		

> hmm.. I don't think they have a full name like "United States of America" in Urdu/Hindi. They just say "Amreekaah" (America) (Urdu: امريكا)


 
Wikipedia suggests "*ریاستہائے متحدہ امریکہ*" (riyastahaa2ii muta77dah ameriikah? _correction appreaciated_) for "United States of America", but according to Google, it is not very common.


----------



## Willi

In Italian _Stati Uniti_ or _America_ or, usually only written, _USA_


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

SAD - Sjedinjene Američke Države (Cyrillic: САД - Сједињене Америчке Државе).


----------



## Brittany G.

how do you say.."i miss you so much, i cant wait to see you my love"

in italian???? thanks so much!


----------



## skatoulitsa

Maja said:
			
		

> In Serbian:
> 
> SAD - Sjedinjene Američke Države (Cyrillic: САД - Сједињене Америчке Државе).



SAD?? hehe, that's funny 
...or sad?...


----------



## lilyfeng

In china it is 美国.


----------



## Tisia

Persian:
*ايا لات متحده آمريکا *(ayalate motaheddaye amrika) or just *آمريکا* (amrika)

Finnish:
*USA* (oosa) or *Yhdysvallat*

Tisia


----------



## maree

In Norway we just say USA or Amerika (with a K, yes^^). 
But the official Norwegian word is: Amerikas Forente Stater (AFS? I don't know, I've never used it!). 
It is sometimes used in newspapers or on the news, but very seldom.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En México normalmente decimos "Los Estados Unidos" aunque si escribes USA es totalmente entendible. Nunca los llamamos Americanso o norteamericanos, en todo caso osn GRINGOS. o Estadounidenses.


----------



## miu_miu

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> In Sweden we just say USA (even if it's called *"Americas Förenta Nationer", *but nobody says it). In Romania we say *"Statele Unite"/America* (united states).
> 
> robbie


 
Yes we say USA in swedish but when you spell it out I think it's suppose to be *Amerikas Förenta Stater*...  
/Sofie


----------



## miu_miu

Oh right I thought of another one... Staterna (=the states) but that's not very common.


----------



## robbie_SWE

miu_miu said:
			
		

> Yes we say USA in swedish but when you spell it out I think it's suppose to be *Amerikas Förenta Stater*...
> /Sofie


 
Of course!   Thank you very much (man kan undra HUR DET VAR MÖJLIGT ATT JAG  KUNDE SKRIVA SÅ IDIOTISKT!!!), I must have been sleeping when I wrote that!!!


----------



## JLanguage

dekdek said:
			
		

> In Hebrew it's The Allied Countries (Of America)
> Artzot Habrit


 
I thought ארצות הברית literally meant "lands of the covenant"? "The Allied Countries of America" would be מדינות בעלות הברית של אמריקה, no?


----------



## Maja

skatoulitsa said:
			
		

> SAD?? hehe, that's funny
> ...or sad?...


Actually, the word "SAD" has a meaning in Serbian and it is a short form of the word "SADA" which means "now". The pronunciation is as of the word "bud" only with S instead od B. But when used as initials for the US, every letter is pronounced separately! 

Pozdrav!


----------



## x-cessive

Sometimes we (in Estonia) just use USA, but we pronounce it a little bit different. Then there's plain Ameerika, and the longer version.. Ameerika Ühendriigid, as for United States of America.


----------



## Aldin

In Bosnian
if we say USA we spell it like in english
but in Bosnian
SJEDINJENE AMERIČKE DRŽAVE-SAD(es a de)*[sjɛdiɲɛnɛ amɛriʧkɛ drɛʒaʋɛ]-IPA*
Also name Esad in vocativ is pronounced the same(es a de)
usually we say Amerika


----------



## Aldin

correction: *drɛʒaʋɛ-->drʒaʋɛ*


----------



## amikama

JLanguage said:
			
		

> I thought ארצות הברית literally meant "lands of the covenant"? "The Allied Countries of America" would be מדינות בעלות הברית של אמריקה, no?


Yes, it literally means "lands/countries of the covenant/alliance". "The Allied Countries of America" is a less literal translation. (By the way, literally it would be הארצות בעלות הברית and not המדינות בעלות הברית. Country = ארץ, state = מדינה.)


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wikipedia suggests "*ریاستہائے متحدہ امریکہ*" (riyastahaa2ii muta77dah ameriikah? _correction appreaciated_) for "United States of America", but according to Google, it is not very common.


Very clever of you! Thanks for looking that up. To be honest, I have _never_ heard that used!! But voilà - there _is_ a term for it and you found it - well done!


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Very clever of you! Thanks for looking that up. To be honest, I have _never_ heard that used!! But voilà - there _is_ a term for it and you found it - well done!


 
But I'm not satisfied yet. 

Would you like to check my attempt on the transcription? It was just a guess, and since Wikipedia does not give vowels for Arabic, Urdu, and Hebrew words, I'm often lost.


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:
			
		

> But I'm not satisfied yet.
> 
> Would you like to check my attempt on the transcription? It was just a guess, and since Wikipedia does not give vowels for Arabic, Urdu, and Hebrew words, I'm often lost.


oh yes, I forgot that. It's:

*ریاستہائے متحدہ امریکہ*
riyaastahaa'e mutta7idah amriikaa


*(رِیَاسْتَہائے مُتَّحِدَہ اَمْرِیْکہ)*


----------



## Confused Linguist

*Bengali: Markin Juktorashtro*


----------



## panjabigator

Confused can you break that word down into its roots?  What does Markin mean?


----------



## Confused Linguist

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Confused can you break that word down into its roots? What does Markin mean?


 
I have no idea what it means.  Perhaps it is a shortened pronunciation of "American".  

Juktorashtro is derived from Sanskrit.

Juktorashtro = Jukto [yukta (joined, united)] + Rashtro [rashtra (state, nation)]


----------



## panjabigator

oooh thats right.  In Hindi, we have the word sanyukt, which mans joined.  I always have to remember that Y in Hindi is a J in Bengali!


----------



## Thomas F. O'Gara

In Russian, it's Соединённые Штаты Америки, or США. For short, Aмерика will do.

 
In Japanese It's almost always just Amerika, although the older (and more formal) term Beikoku exists.

Likewise in Chinese, where it's normally just Mêigúo.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

brian8733 said:
			
		

> For some reason, when I refer to my country I never say USA or "the USA"; I always say "the United States" or "the US." I always precede it with "the" and always leave off the "of America" or the "A," probably because it's easily inferred. Sometimes I will refer to it as "the States" if I'm talking to someone "across the pond."
> 
> *Italian:* _Gli Stati Uniti d'America_, but I don't know if there is an acronym--SUA, maybe?
> 
> 
> Brian


 
In *Italian* we say USA and pronounciate it as it were a word (oosah), otherwise "gli Stati Uniti" or "gli Stati Uniti d'America" or 'l'America"


----------



## Becker

In Sinhalese,

The United States of America = _Aemerikaa Eksat Janapadaya_


----------



## Insider

In Ukrainian we say:

США (s - sh - ah) - Сполучені Штати Америки (Spolucheni Shtaty Ameryky)


----------



## aurette

In Romanian we say *Statele Unite ale Americii* or *SUA.*
But if you simply say *America* people will automatically think of the US.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

In Italian, "Stati Uniti d'America" or only "Stati Uniti", and the abbreviation is USA, but pronounced the italian way.
"America" is also very common, especially in informal speech.

In Arabic, the official form is الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية /al-wilāyāt al-muttaħida al-amrikiyya/ which littlerally means "United States of America". The last word, /al-amrikiyya/ = "of America", is often omitted.
However, the most common form, even in the media, is أمريكا /amrikā/, which can be pronounced slightly differently like /ame:rika/, /ami:rika/.
Some media use this alternative spelling: أميركا /amīrikā/.

In Persian I am not sure about the official form (the equivalent of "United States of America"). However, similarly to Arabic, the most common form is آمريكا / Âmrikâ, equivalent to the English "America".


----------



## tantan

In Bulgarian:
Съединени Америкаснки Щати - Saedineni Amerikasnki Shtati
or САЩ pronounced 'sasht'
Interestingly, when you want to use it as an adjective, you can only say Аmerican (американски). That is, when you say Аmerican it means of the USA; to mean the continents you need to say северноамерикански / north-american and южноамерикански south-american.
Only in everyday language you can use щатски (shtatski) to mean american.
Another interesting observation is how often the abreviation in hispanic languages is EU, which is primarily associated, I think, with the European Union... 
Ha! and also as i think of it now, we have started to use Europe to mean the EU! If someone asked me in say 1988 if Switzerland is in Europe, I would  lough and describe in detail the geographical borders of the continent Europe. And if someone asked me now, I would just reply 'no' and only think that they were asking about the European Union...
Interesting how unions take over continent names...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

ronanpoirier said:


> I'm really interested in Spanish... EEUU... weird... I can't figure out anything.




It actually is "EE. UU.". The dots and the space are mandatory because its an abbreviation, not an acronym. The full name is "Estados Unidos de América".


----------



## MarX

Hi!

In Indonesian:

*Amèrika Serikat* = The United States of America
*AS* = USA

Most Indonesians simply say *Amèrika* or *Amrik*.

Salam,


MarX


----------



## blue_jewel

In Tagalog: Estados Unidos ng Amerika


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, the country is called *Usono*.  There is no article before the name and there is no abbreviation.  The word *Ameriko* is not used to refer to the United States of America, but rather to the continents.


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
JAV [jot a: ve:, jav] Jungtinės Amerikos Valstijos
jungtinis - united, jointed
valstija - state (as part of country)


----------



## blue_jewel

blue_jewel said:


> In Tagalog: Estados Unidos ng Amerika


 
Oftentimes we simply say "Amerika", also U.S, and sometimes "Tate" pronounced as "ta-te"


----------



## farisca

Joj Aldine, bogati, kako se sjeti imena "Esad" xD lol...


----------



## Sionees

Unol Daleithiau America = UDA. The United States of America
Yr Unol Daleithiau  = The United States 

Welsh and English


----------



## Juri

In Italian the only acronym is "USA", but we say  commonly"America", and  journalists, using synonyms, write "gli States".


----------

